# Khyber Training



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Khyber Training is scheduling some local and recommended classes. 
Visit their website, www.khybertraining.com, for more information.

A) July 24-28, 2006 Dynamic crisis rescues (active shooter train the 
trainer) (5 day program)
Enfield Police Dept. Enfield CT
Cost is $485 ($400 to any Mass state LE firearms instructor)
Only 4 seats left!

B) Sept 21-22, 2006 Dynamic Crisis rescues (active shooter train the 
trainer) (two day program)
Maynard Police Dept, Maynard MA
Cost is $225 ($200 to any Mass state LE firearms instructor)

3. Sept 23 2006, High Perfromance Handgun Skills
Hosted by NETS, held at the Harvard gun club
Cost $125

4. October 19-20, 2006 High performance handgun / shotgun tactics
Maynard Police Dept. Maynard MA
Cost is $200 ($195 to any Mass state firearms instructor)

5. October 21, 2006, Team and individual tactics workshop
Hosted by NETS, held at the Harvard gun club
Cost is $125


----------

